# USB joystick problems

## j3rm

Hi, I'm having trouble getting my USB joystick to work.  I went through my kernel config to make sure all the settings were correct, and as far as I can tell they are.  I enabled inputcore support for joysticks, and enabled HID support under the USB section.  I read the documentation under /usr/src/linux/Documentation/input, and I can't see that I've left anything out.  But when I plug my joystick in, there's still no /dev/input/js0.  Any ideas?  Thanks.

----------

## oniq

Did you enable HID input layer support, also?

----------

## j3rm

Yes, I did.  I also ran an lsmod to make sure all the modules that were supposed to be loaded were there.  The only modules that weren't loaded were the ones that I compiled into the kernel, so it shouldn't make a difference.

----------

## oniq

Anything in your dmesg when you plug in the joystick?  What kind of joystick (not that it should matter)?  Are other USB devices detected?

----------

## j3rm

I unplugged and replugged my joystick, checked dmesg, and nothing was there.  It's an Axis Pad by Interact, and I don't have any other USB devices configured at the moment.  I'm pretty sure that the joystick works, cuz I've used it in Windows before.

----------

## dripton

I'm having exactly the same problem with a Logitech Wingman Formula Force steering wheel.

It's supported in Linux, and I have the correct drivers compiled as kernel modules.  When I did a "modprobe iforce" the second LED on the wheel came on, and dmesg added these lines:

usb.c: registered new driver iforce

iforce.c: info ( cmd = ff01, data = 43 )

iforce.c: info ( cmd = ff03, data = 45 00 01 )

iforce.c: info ( cmd = ff01, data = 4f )

iforce.c: info ( cmd = ff04, data = 56 02 04 00 )

input0: Logitech WingMan Formula Force [10 effects, 200 bytes memory] on usb1:2.0

/proc/bus/usb/devices also shows it:

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=046d ProdID=c291 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=Logitech

S:  Product=WingMan Formula Force

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  2mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=iforce

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  16 Ivl=8ms

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  32 Ivl=4ms

But no new entries appeared under /dev.  No /dev/js0.  Nothing under /dev/input except mice.  Nothing under /dev/usb/hid.

Also tried "modprobe joydev" which also failed to create any devices.

Anyone got any ideas?

----------

## oniq

That is strange, you seem to be registering the device..

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-2, assigned address 3

input1: USB HID v1.00 Gamepad [Microsoft® Microsoft® SideWinder® Game Pad USB] on usb1:3.0

Right after that /dev/input/js0 is created..  Have you tried creating the dev entry yourself?

----------

## dripton

Creating /dev/js0 manually didn't help for me.

----------

## Ulli Ivens

For me a

modprobe joydev

helps. After That there will be a /dev/input/js0

But how can I automatic load joydev after pullin the joystick into the USB port ?

----------

## jlg

I had the same issue  with all the rigth drivers loaded  and having the device detected and listed in /var/log/messages  but no /dev/input/js0 was created.  

my kernel was compiled with smp  support   after removing smp support it all works great and /dev/input/js0  is created.   :Laughing: 

----------

## s0uL

Hi! Sorry for refrehsing this thread but where can i find this strang smp support in my kernel menu?? i want to know if its active or not! Maybe this will help me getting my joystick running!

I have the same problems like the ones above!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## jlg

its under Processor type and features!

SMP = Symmetric multi-processing support. You usually enable this if you have a computer with more than one processor

----------

## s0uL

Nope! Its still not working even after removing smp support! Its realyy strange because i followed all steps in the linux-usb.org manual and there is still no js0 or event0/event1...... i think this joy stick stuff still needs some work...  :Sad: 

----------

